# Determine which mic is more sensitive or better



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, i have two microphones I'm looking to use for work with our AVAYA phones.

I'm trying to decide which will be better.

Here are the specs:

Mic A: 

Sensitivity: -40 ± 3dB
Impedance: Max. 2.2 ㏀
Standard Power Supply: 2.0 V DC
Current Consumption: Max. 0.5 mA
Sensitivity Reduction: Within-3dB at 1.5V
S/N: More than 58dB
Omnidirectional


Mic B:

Headphone frequency response : 20Hz to 20kHz (20Hz to 8kHz with +\- 10% variance)
Headphone impedance : 16 Ohms
Transponder frequency response : 20Hz to 20kHz
Headphone power : 5mW (Max 10mW)
Transponder sensitivity: -46dB +/- 3dB
Throat-Mic


I can not figure our which is better or more sensitive. The problem we are currently having is that the HW261N headset we are using pick up just about everything and we can not have that in a call center.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2012)

I would of thought a high quality throat-mi mic be the best. Omnidirectional is the right type but i find who evers support line i call has some background noise regardless..

Why not get some one else help you with it and have them phone you to test it..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I would of thought a high quality throat-mi mic be the best. Omnidirectional is the right type but i find who evers support line i call has some background noise regardless..
> 
> Why not get some one else help you with it and have them phone you to test it..



the problem is I can not figure out which is going to be better at picking up sound. not in the omni-directional sense but in the Im speaking, it hears me sense. 

The part im trying to figure out is: -46db vs -40db. which is better? the Throat-mic transponder(mic) is -46db +/- 3db this is sensitivity.

This is the throat mic:
http://www.iasus-concepts.com/nt/nt-3.htm#


----------



## robal (Feb 28, 2012)

-46dB is more sensitive.

However, take all manufacturer-provided specs with grain of salt...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

robal said:


> -46dB is more sensitive.
> 
> However, take all manufacturer-provided specs with grain of salt...



Thanks, that is what i thought. so the throat mic is more sensitive? I have the Zalman M1 from the Specs for Mic A.

That picks up damn near everything.

The Throat Mic has the -46db +/- 3db.

The mic should be able to discern when someone is talking and not everyone around them.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks, that is what i thought. so the throat mic is more sensitive? I have the Zalman M1 from the Specs for Mic A.
> 
> That picks up damn near everything.
> 
> ...



I used to use them in the cadets ( when i was living in the UK ) when i was younger and they are good due to being right next to our voice box although i found that you don't sound quite like you but i guess that don't matter even more so in our case.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I used to use them in the cadets ( when i was living in the UK ) when i was younger and they are good due to being right next to our voice box although i found that you don't sound quite like you but i guess that don't matter even more so in our case.



^_^ as long as I dont sound like a R-O-B-O-T.........


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 28, 2012)

You cannot use the specifications listed in #0 to conclude which is best.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

Frederik S said:


> You cannot use the specifications listed in #0 to conclude which is best.



#0?

how so?


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 29, 2012)

One is a throat mic one is a omni-directional one. Completely different principles therefore a specification comparison is irrelevant. Like apples and oranges.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 29, 2012)

Frederik S said:


> One is a throat mic one is a omni-directional one. Completely different principles therefore a specification comparison is irrelevant. Like apples and oranges.



well then which is more suited towards usage in a call center?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well then which is more suited towards usage in a call center?



throat mic is less likely to get background noise. but it could still be utter crap, you need to get one and test it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> throat mic is less likely to get background noise. but it could still be utter crap, you need to get one and test it.



it is on my list of things to do. 

I found the adapter to connect to the phone with. it is a 3.5mm to RJ10/RJ9 adapter.

Do you think the Iasus one is better than the Stryker one?
http://www.amazon.com/Stryker-PC-Throat-Mic-Computers/dp/B004R6HAX8/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1330522116&sr=1-2

http://www.iasuslogistics.com/product/Headset/NT3.html


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> it is on my list of things to do.
> 
> I found the adapter to connect to the phone with. it is a 3.5mm to RJ10/RJ9 adapter.
> 
> ...



impossible to tell. i suggest picking three, ordering one of each and getting people at hte workplace to test them. most popular goes.

one could have fantastic specs, awesome quality... and not fit the necks of your steroid taking lumberjack sized workers. you just wont know without testing.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> impossible to tell. i suggest picking three, ordering one of each and getting people at hte workplace to test them. most popular goes.
> 
> one could have fantastic specs, awesome quality... and not fit the necks of your steroid taking lumberjack sized workers. you just wont know without testing.



Im the only one doing the testing so I think the Iasus one looks best if the reviews say anything...

http://www.stutteringtherapyreviews.com/en/cft/accessories --- at the bottom of page.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2012)

those reviews seem to indicate it could be good. your voices will sound odd, but you wont get anywhere near as much background noise.


and you could even be a TV presenter! wow!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> those reviews seem to indicate it could be good. your voices will sound odd, but you wont get anywhere near as much background noise.
> 
> 
> and you could even be a TV presenter! wow!





My College major was broadcasting before i change it to English.

I was training to be Master control Operator.

They said when i did on camera work, that i could do very well but expressed too much emotion .


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My College major was broadcasting before i change it to English.
> 
> *I was training to be Master control Operator.*
> 
> They said when i did on camera work, that i could do very well but expressed too much emotion .



best.

job title.

ever.



also mass effect 2 flashbacks: "assuming direct control"


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 29, 2012)

Throat mics usually have more static due to the higher gain used, but the obvious benefit is that they are not affected by background noise like the omnidirectional is. The omnidirectional will probably make your voice sound more natural thus improving speech intelligibility. If one company has both they might let you try them both and send back the one you do not want.


----------

